# 69200 and Fungal removal



## misbell (Aug 15, 2011)

Our office is having a heated discussion as to whether a fungal infection, removed via suction, is considered under CPT 69200 or included as an E/M.  I feed it is included as an E/M but the physicians argue that the fungus is not a normal circumstance in the ear and wants a more definite answer. Any info from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 15, 2011)

Suction is an accepted removal method for 69200. If this is what your physicians are removing (see video), I would agree with them. 

Caution: the video is graphic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPprTcXQjSw&NR=1


----------



## misbell (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you. But, the question is not whether to use 69200 it is rather does "fungal" classify as a foreign body???? I appreciate your response.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 15, 2011)

It could be argued that the airborne pathogens, fungal spores, are foreign bodies like dust and dirt. They are not what we typically think of when we code a foreign body of the ear. 

Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------

